# Hands, Paws, or feet? What do we call them?



## Ratticus Finch

Are they paws? Are they feet? What do YOU call them?


----------



## peace

paws ^_^ no opposable thumbs


----------



## InuLing

I call them paws.


----------



## JAnimal

I call their front ones paws and their back ones feet.


----------



## Fu-Inle

Handsies and feetsies.


----------



## mimsy

My ratties have hands and my bunny and dogs have paws.


----------



## Ratticus Finch

Honestly I just like to pretend this is a huge, ongoing, hottly-contested debate within the rat community.


----------



## moonkissed

No right or wrong answer I guess 

I like hands & feet usually. The way they hold things make me think hands. But sometimes Ill use paws too


----------



## kksrats

I've always thought of them as hands and feet. As moonkissed said, the dexterity they exhibit in holding food and such really makes them seem more like hands than paws. Their feet also have a lot more movement than paws. Plus it's just cute to think of them as having little hands


----------



## SumpinSpecial

My dogs only have toesies, so you could just go with that. ;D


----------



## cirice

Hands and feet, for me!


----------

